
Facebook Disables Accounts of Palestinian Editors - dragonbonheur
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/09/23/facebook-disables-accounts-palestinian-editors
======
aligajani
Not sure how true this report is, I still see those 2 pages posting every
hour. Why did Facebook target a specific administrator and not the rest is a
question.

